# DIY Experience: installing internal 2TB HDD in THR-22



## alexginga (Dec 25, 2003)

I wanted to start a thread to share my experience of upgrading the HDD inside my THR-22 from 500 GBytes to 2 TBs.

I simply removed the old drive and replaced it with the Seagate 2TB Green dirve - which I bought at a local BestBuy for $160.

Interestingly enough - the original drive was also manufactured by Seagate. It was a bit thinner, but it fit perfecly into the frame.

The drive was automatically formatted as soon as I powered up the box, then the Tivo logo appeared with the sign.. Just a few more minutes.. And then it simply stalled. A couple red button re-boots did not help - the rebooting sequency simply failed for me.

Then I tried the old CE trick (pressed 0-2-4-6-8 on the Peanut remote) - as soon as the first screen appeared after the reboot.

That forced the software download (18A). As soon as the software was successfully updated - the Box rebooted again - this time all the way through to the guided setup.

The entire experience was quite satisfying (in a geeky kind of way). 

The entire enterpise cost me $260 ($100 to DirecTV and $160 to BestBuy for the HDD). 

Let me know if anybody else was brave enough for this kind of upgrade?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I recall before you someone did use new drive for THR22 (perhaps just external, but I think it would be interesting to compare the procedure).


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Of course I have to post the obligatory warning. Modifying a leased DVR is a violation of the DIRECTV Lease Addendum (Link). We do not discuss upgrading leased DVRs.

However, if the DVR is owned then it yours to do with as you please.

Mike


----------



## alexginga (Dec 25, 2003)

Just from the Hardware perspective - THR22 feels like your regular HR22 or HR24 box, i.e. it treats any HDD as a plug-and-play device, i.e. it formats and partitions it without any human intervention 

Sorry Weaknees - anybody with Torx T15 tool-set and a SATA internal HDD can do it - I guess. 

I have not tried the external HDD with the THR22 DirecTivo, but I DID install an external eSATA 1.5 TB HDD with my HR24-100 receiver.

The procedure was quite simple - power off the receiver - connect the HDD using eSATA cable to the back of the receiver - power on the HDD - wait for 30 seconds - power on the receiver - wait for the HDD to be formatted and enjoy the your TV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You know, the procedure posted here 100s times ... since ppl start using external drive back to 2006 (?) ...

If you would try external drive on your THR22 ... that's would add something *new* to the site.


----------



## tabrewer (Mar 11, 2008)

Did you commission your receiver first before you installed your new larger hard drive?


----------



## tabrewer (Mar 11, 2008)

Following Alex's instructions I added a Western Digital 1.5 TB Caviar Green SATA WD15EARS and it has worked fine for the last week.


----------



## SRG (Apr 15, 2012)

I also followed Alex's directions and mine has also worked great. I did not hook anything up first, I took the Tivo out of the box and opened the Tivo dropped in a WD 2 TB. Plugged everything in and it formatted and did the setup, took about 40 minutes to get to live tv. The one hiccup I had was later in the evening after I had set up some On Demand downloads and Season Passes, the Tivo rebooted and I lost all that stuff. Otherwise everything is great, my one personal complaint is the new Tivo remote, I hate the new button layout, I want my List button back!!!


----------



## htroberts (Aug 28, 2009)

alexginga said:


> anybody with Torx T15 tool-set and a SATA internal HDD can do it


I haven't actually removed the screws, because that would risk the wrath of the FBI, NSA, etc., but mine looks more like tamper-resistant T10s...


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The standard HR's use T10's as well so its a good bet that they are 10's and not 15's.


----------



## spyhunter (May 28, 2012)

Hello, would just like to know how the poster got the THR22 for only $100? They've always been $199 as far as I know...

SH


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

spyhunter said:


> Hello, would just like to know how the poster got the THR22 for only $100? They've always been $199 as far as I know...
> 
> SH


Sometimes customers can qualify for special deal "perks". Or perhaps they just got a very friendly support rep.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

the price would also denote it being leased


----------

